# Mono leaders for surface lures



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

Talking to levi on the weekend he told me that mono should be used instead of fluro for surface lures as the fluro sinks. After fishing the weekend I can confirm that the fluro does sink and reduce the action of the lures somewhat. I'll be trying mono after work today so I'll see if it makes a difference. 
Anyone else have an opinion or experience with this?
Cheers,
Sam.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Absolutely true mate, not so much of an issue with walk-the-dog retrieves or surface crawlers like jitterbugs but for a pop and pause retrieve, fluro will completely sandbag the action. One other interesting tip I've been given is to use a short length of heavy (20lb) mono at the front of walk-the-dog lures to provide some leverage to really get them darting side to side. Haven't tried this one personally but it makes sense.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

I use mono leaders for everything after seeing this, not because flouro sinks but to stop surface lures flicking over the line while working the lure . I also use a clinch knot instead of a loop for the same reason. 



 .


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

How light do you guys usually go with mono leaders when throwing small poppers and walk the dog style lures around for bream or whiting? I am just about to get some mono for this type of fishing but wasn't 100% sure how light to go.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

im using 9lb mono [ cheap crap ] on 6lb briad .

but im no expert

craig


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

scater said:


> not so much of an issue with walk-the-dog retrieves or surface crawlers like jitterbugs but for a pop and pause retrieve, fluro will completely sandbag the action


Sorry scater I can't agree with you on this one mate, I use 6lb fluoro (nitlon or rockfish) for all my surface luring, which is mostly throwing small cup faced poppers using a pop and pause retrieve, and get plenty of bloop and lots of action. The one thing I find has the most impact on action of a cup faced popper is whether you tie them on with an open or closed loop. Closed loop = big loss of action.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Very interesting squidder, can I ask what popper you're using? Perhaps it's more buoyant than mine. I'm using yamatoyo fc in 4lb


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bevy pops, Skinny pops, hopper poppers, bubble pops - I also throw slimmer profile stickbaits like PX45s, Towadis, Lazy gekkas and others all using 6lb fluoro. To be honest I think if you're fishing as light as 4 or 6lb the type of leader material doesn't really matter - but this is just what works for me. If you get better results using mono leader then go for it ;-)


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Squidder said:


> To be honest I think if you're fishing as light as 4 or 6lb the type of leader material doesn't really matter


I agree with this also. I've experimented with mono (good japanese floating stuff) and ended up back with fluro, simply because I couldn't see any difference. I'm now using 4 or 6lb Black Magic for all my estuary fishing. It's quite supple and I haven't noticed any adverse effect on the lure behaviour. I can't see how a metre or 2 could drag a lure down in the water.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting...I have already ordered some mono leader material so I'll give it a go and compare the two and after I have done so will comment on what I find. Am also ordering some more surface lures...just gotta wait for the weather to come good so I can give them a whirl. Decided on one of the new Berkley 3B's as well as a Jaz Zappa and a PX45, good choice to start with or what?


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments everyone  I have to say I tried a mono leader yesterday arvo in the lane cove river and my personal opinion is that it does make a difference, especially on a stop start retrieve, I only say this because on the weekend with a fluro leader I definately notice a difference in the action, and a few times on Sunday I actually go the lure tangled around mangrove roots because the leader sank down around them during a pause in the retrieve. 
Early days yet though, I'll be interested to hear the results of what other people try. 
On a side note, I got plenty of bass yesterday  
I'll put up a trip report when I get home tonight. 
Cheers,
Sam.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the thread... it is an interesting topic. I was also given a tip about using mono on surface lures but haven't as yet tried it. Only quite recently have i delved into the passion for hard bodies and surface work is my go at the moment. I have experimented a bit and found that i prefer to use a loop knot to the lure as this seems to impart better action. Hey bundyboy ...you will enjoy those lures. Try placing some scent on them.

good luck and thanks for the info guys...lots to play with.

rob


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

robsea said:


> I have experimented a bit and found that i prefer to use a loop knot to the lure as this seems to impart better action.


I've been using a clinch knot up 'til now but after a Bassing trip on Friday I've changed my view. I was being shown the best way to work a Sammy 65 and the difference in the action of the lure with a loop was an eye opener. I still use a fairly stiff mono leader but now tie it with a loop.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I wonder if the length of the leader may make a difference. I just finished a bream session a couple hours ago and because I got tired of changing leaders on the water I increased my leader to about 2.5 meters today. I have to say I did have trouble getting a little Gladiator Flitter to work properly. I don't know if it had anything to do with the extra metre of leader, but I might play with it a little to see if it was weighing it down at all.


----------

